# wont boot with 8gb 1600mhz ram but 1333mhz



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2011)

I just upgraded from 4gb to 8 gb of ram. I removed my overclocking before I installed and kept it off. I installed the ram. It booted up. My motherboard recognized I had a change in memory and offered to let me change my settings. My motherboard defaults all ram to 1333mhz, so I went to change that. It is 1600mhz ram. It turned on for a literal second and turned off. Just long enough for the fans to spin up. It rebooted and repeated the process again. So I turned it off and pressed my cmos button. I narrowed down it was the speed of the ram being at 1600mhz not 1333mhz. When I try to boot with 1600mhz, if it boots, I don't get a picture. I have not tried seeing if it is a specific stick yet.

What is the best next step/s in resolving this?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2011)

remove the OC. It is highly unlikely that 8GB worth of ram will OC 300mhz

Otherwise, loosen the timings and add more volts to the ram and possibly the memory controller.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I did remove any and all overclocking as i said in sentence two. If that was unclear It is not now. Its a sandybridge system if you look at my system specs. I'm not overclocking the ram. I am setting the ram at the speed it is rated for. My motherboard "preferred" speed is 1600mhz but defaults ram to 1333mhz. That is common among sandybridge boards. I did increase the volts from 1.6v to 1.65v which did not help.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2011)

All modules the same voltage ?. If so make sure your it's running at the required voltage for them.  Because you set the voltage to to 1.65 ( example ) don't mean it running at that so check if the bios tells you the voltage.

What are the ram modules your using ?.


And try what your common sense is telling you check the new modules without the older ones in your system.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe a bios update will correct the issue at hand.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 27, 2011)

Iirc they have an XMP profile, make sure you are using that, also run them at their rated voltage and see how you get on with those 2 changes.



sneekypeet said:


> remove the OC. It is highly unlikely that 8GB worth of ram will OC 300mhz



He has ripjaws by the looks of it, my 4x2Gb OC 533mhz


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2011)

*thanks*



JrRacinFan said:


> Maybe a bios update will correct the issue at hand.


Bios are fully updated.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Iirc they have an XMP profile, make sure you are using that, also run them at their rated voltage and see how you get on with those 2 changes.
> 
> 
> 
> He has ripjaws by the looks of it, my 4x2Gb OC 533mhz


I have tried stock auto volts, required 1.6 volts, and even higher 1.65 volts with and without xmp on. No matter what it would not boot at 1600mhz. THANK YOU for actually seeing that my computer specs are on the left. If you didn't then... how did you know!?!

Thanks all for the response. I just wanted to get some outside opinions besides my own on what to do. I will now try different configurations of the ram sticks. See if I got a bad stick or something.

Thanks all for even responding. I will let you know my results in a few hours.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you got voltage adjustment in your Bios for something like VDimm Pll (different boards, different terminology) as sometimes when adding extra memory you may need to tweak that also.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2011)

so long OP short, you had 4GB and added another set of similar 4GB. You make no mention if you set the timings for said ram, you also didnt mention if you raised the memory controller voltage to see if that was the issue.

At first glance I assumed you replaced a 4GB kit with an 8GB kit, and the specs at the left were older/out of date.

Even on the old boards to run 8GB it took some love in volts to most NB chips to make it work. Even if you set the XPM profile it is tuned for a 4GB kit on voltages, it likely wont adjust the voltages to do all 8GB.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2011)

AsRock said:


> All modules the same voltage ?. If so make sure your it's running at the required voltage for them.  Because you set the voltage to to 1.65 ( example ) don't mean it running at that so check if the bios tells you the voltage.
> 
> What are the ram modules your using ?.
> 
> ...



Turns out that you were right that the ram was not running at the right voltage. I finally got it to boot with xmp on. It booted into 1333mhz. Even though I had the dram voltage clocked to 1.645 it was running at 1.472. My ram is ment to run with 1.6V.



Tatty_One said:


> Have you got voltage adjustment in your Bios for something like VDimm Pll (different boards, different terminology) as sometimes when adding extra memory you may need to tweak that also.



I don't know of such a setting. Maybe I have one. Its an msi-p67-gd53.

Cpu base frequency: 100
Multiplier: 33
Internal Pll Overvoltage: Auto
Speed spectrum: enabled
Vdroop control: Auto
Core voltage: auto
Cup I/o voltage: auto
Dram voltage: 1.645 V
System agent voltage: (dont remember)
Cpu pll: auto

Are the main settings. There are more but I would have to reboot to see them. These ones I know from my overclock settings sheet.



sneekypeet said:


> so long OP short, you had 4GB and added another set of similar 4GB. You make no mention if you set the timings for said ram, you also didnt mention if you raised the memory controller voltage to see if that was the issue.
> 
> At first glance I assumed you replaced a 4GB kit with an 8GB kit, and the specs at the left were older/out of date.
> 
> Even on the old boards to run 8GB it took some love in volts to most NB chips to make it work. Even if you set the XPM profile it is tuned for a 4GB kit on voltages, it likely wont adjust the voltages to do all 8GB.



The specs are current except for the fact that currently there is no overclock. The ram is rated for 7-8-7-24. If I don't have xmp on it runs at 9-9-9-24.



I bought the same ram I did before from newegg. Same model number on each stick. The new ones have black pcb instead of green. I don't think this has any affect. Just pointing it out.

Maybe I just can't have 8gb installed at that speed. I would rather have the faster 4gb of ram than 8gb. Unless I can fix this I will return them.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried booting with all 8Gb of ram WITH your previous OC?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2011)

GodfreyOuwens said:


> Have you tried booting with all 8Gb of ram WITH your previous OC?


I did. It did the same not booting thing.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2011)

I found this forum thread over at the GSKILL TECH FORUM.  I don't know if it will help much, but, here it is for what is worth:  For MSI P67 series motherboard owners


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2011)

*thanks*



95Viper said:


> I found this forum thread over at the GSKILL TECH FORUM.  I don't know if it will help much, but, here it is for what is worth:  For MSI P67 series motherboard owners


That sounds like my problem. I even pass their test for if it is the problem. I am going to watch for updates to the bios


----------

